# DEQ2496+ECM8000 as SPL



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi
I have DEQ and ECM8000 which I know are working, the auto EQ is functioning OK.
Tried to use them as a SPL meter (page 2 in "meter") but can't get any readings. The readings are constant abt 70dB under "A" weighting and abt 96 dB under "C" and "off", no level changes, frozen. Other two pages in "meter" mode are working ok, as are all other functions. 

The mic is connected ok, mic input 15V, level set to -37dBv/P as recommended.
I was trying to measure the SPL of the (music) signal that was going thru the DEQ, digital in/out. 

What am I doing wrong? I have read the manual many times, checked with thomasw-2 DEQ page, also searched here but could not find the information/tip that I am missing.

Can anybody help?

Thanks
Draki


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

Page 3 of I/O, be sure mic is selected and on the left pane, mic is selected and not Line. If that does not fix it, then check mic and cable. or maybe firmware may be corrupt. JMO


----------



## draki (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, that makes it work! Thanks a lot Spytech!


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked for you,
It is a fine piece of equipment, I love mine.


----------



## sawyer (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks in advance. My DEQ2496 arrives next week with an emm-6. Question, can the mic powered by the DEQ2496 be used as an input to REW on the PC? Checking the manual didn't see how you coud route the mic elsewhere.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

sawyer said:


> Thanks in advance. My DEQ2496 arrives next week with an emm-6. Question, can the mic powered by the DEQ2496 be used as an input to REW on the PC? Checking the manual didn't see how you coud route the mic elsewhere.


The DEQ2496 uses the mic input for calibration purposes only and does not provide a throughput option output. I may be wrong, so Download the manual from Behringer. Read it and then read it again, you'll be glad you did... On the surface it is a bit complicated, but after you mess around with it for a while,,,,,and you will, most of the controls and configuration will become very comfortable to you.

Best info I could pass to you,with regard to REW, would be to have a look at the getting started helps over at REW section. It is worth every minute you spend their and will give you the info required to secede in using REW. 
----You're gonna love that DEQ2496
Congratulations on you're purchase...


----------



## Basite (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks all for this thread, I was just about to try the SPL meter out with my DEQ  

And indeed, I only have it for a week now, and I love it...


----------

